# Advice on permit to apply



## Puro (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi

I really need your help. I applied for P.R in June 2016 thus making it 20 months. Currently I have an accompanying spouse permit. I have a promising job offer but problem is the accompanying spouse permit does not allow me to work.

Is it wise to apply for Critical Skills permit as I know I qualify for that or apply for a work endorsement on the accompanying spouse permit. Which is faster.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Critical skills is faster if you apply from within SA. It takes between 7 and 10 working days. I am not sure how long the work endorsement on the relatives visa takes. Also if the job offer is permanent then the critical skills will be for 5 years. So even if the PR takes much longer then you will still have a valid visa


----------

